# The Average Mexican Household



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of interesting numbers here.
Latin American Herald Tribune - Mexican Households Have an Average of 3.8 Members, $843 in Monthly Income


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

$843 a month = $10116 annually 

Curious if anyone has seen Median values on Mexican household salaries...

I think the average is misleading...due to the number of luxury cars in Guadalajara.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Those numbers cannot be correct
When we talk about average it would mean to add up the richest and the poorest and then divide the result to get the average.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mr_manny said:


> $843 a month = $10116 annually
> 
> Curious if anyone has seen Median values on Mexican household salaries...
> 
> I think the average is misleading...due to the number of luxury cars in Guadalajara.


Probably on the mark, but this means that there is a huge number of people living far below the poverty level.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

As long as Mexico has the UNsustainable birth rate which is very high among indigent poverty-level families nothing will change. Mexico has the highest # of teen births in the world and is at the top of high school drop-outs. If you look around the middle-class Mexicans generally have 2 children and stop procreating at that point. Unfortunately the middle-class is a very small percentage. So those statistics are not skewed.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

mr_manny said:


> $843 a month = $10116 annually
> 
> Curious if anyone has seen Median values on Mexican household salaries...
> 
> I think the average is misleading...due to the number of luxury cars in Guadalajara.


For every Audi or Mercedes cruising through the Andares mall in Zapopan or down Avenida Mazaryk in Polanco you have many thousands of marginalized families living in squalor throughout the country.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

mes1952 said:


> As long as Mexico has the UNsustainable birth rate which is very high among indigent poverty-level families nothing will change. Mexico has the highest # of teen births in the world and is at the top of high school drop-outs. If you look around the middle-class Mexicans generally have 2 children and stop procreating at that point. Unfortunately the middle-class is a very small percentage. So those statistics are not skewed.


The overall birthrate is relatively low.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

mes1952 said:


> As long as Mexico has the UNsustainable birth rate which is very high among indigent poverty-level families nothing will change. Mexico has the highest # of teen births in the world and is at the top of high school drop-outs. If you look around the middle-class Mexicans generally have 2 children and stop procreating at that point. Unfortunately the middle-class is a very small percentage. So those statistics are not skewed.


I don't have statistics but I think the Mexican middle class has grown rapidly, especially since Mexico joined NAFTA. When I lived and worked here a few decades ago, yes, the middle class was a relatively tiny percentage of the overall population, but since returning here in December, I've seen that the middle class has grown so large. Okay, maybe in Mexico City where I'm living now expected, but I was stunned to observe the very high percentage of SUVs in Oaxaca, for example, and driven overwhelmingly by Mexicans, not fat expats.

But in Mexico City, middle class level of living seems to have expanded so enormously. Just walk down the street. Who doesn't have a cell phone?

Yes, yes, yes, they're complaining as always, and probably rightfully so, about how the gov't is in the hands of the corrupt and the rich, but aren't people in the first world as well?

Also, many Mexican families are still (one of the strengths of Mexico) multi-generational. They may have the main breadwinner at $860 a month or so, but often have grandma and a few kids working as well, in both "off the book" and regular jobs.

Still, the amazing strength of America and Canada is that you can go anywhere in either country and just about anyone has access to the latest technology, and two or three cars per family, multiple TVs and computers, and AC!!!, which just doesn't exist in even the capitals of first world Europe, much less the provinces. Yes, yes, exists, but not to every nook and corner as in North North America.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Its certainly NOT low in the indigenous & poverty levels.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexican women used to have a lot of children but they do not seem to any longer. Women in their thirties and I mean indigenous women I know and interact with who are not middleclass have 2 or 3 children, Some women have 4 or 5 but they are not the norm and I do not know any with 10 or 12 children like their mother did.
Mexico is changing and has changed big ime in the last 20 years.

The statistic on income do not mean a whole lot , I do not know many indigenous who will admit how much money they make or have. Some of them are very poor but some other much better off than people think. You cannot tell from the places they live in or from their belongings but if you dig a little you find out they own land , they own larger houses, they build a house for every kid they have and so on..Indigenous have different priorities and you cannot always know who is well off. They also spend very large amount of money on fiestas..wedding, baptism, one year birthday etc..
Do not get me wrong, there is extreme poverty in Chiapas but there are also people who are assumed poor just because they are indigenous and some of them are way better off than mestizos I know.

Actually I do not know many Mexicans who will admit to what they really earn so the statistic can only show what salrid are making after that it is all a big guessing game.


----------

